# 28bhs Or 25rss?



## aggiecampers (Dec 14, 2007)

I am looking at a 2004 28BHS and a 2005 25RSS. I am wondering which would be more suited for my 2007 Yukon XL. We are a family of 4.....kids are 3 and 5. Planning to us it 1 wknd per month. Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

aggiecampers said:


> I am looking at a 2004 28BHS and a 2005 25RSS. I am wondering which would be more suited for my 2007 Yukon XL. We are a family of 4.....kids are 3 and 5. Planning to us it 1 wknd per month. Any insight would be appreciated.


Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









We will need a bit more info to give you a real answer.

1) Which Yukon? 
2) Engine size?
3) Axle ratio?
4) Where to you live? I ask to see if you'll be driving in mountains.
5) Why type of camping? Dry - Where you'll haul at lot of stuff....or more high end where all the power/electric is provided
6) Do you think your kids will want to bring friends? If so, you might consider a model with a "bunkhouse". The bunkhouse offers the kids to have their own room and has 4 beds (2 bunks)

that should get us started....


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome!









Don't know about the truck, but we have the 25rss and love it. Kinda depends on the Yukon's towing capabilities and what you like.


----------



## aggiecampers (Dec 14, 2007)

We have a 2007 GMC Yukon XL
5.3
3.73
Live in Texas....Ft Worth.....it's pretty flat here
Camping trips will mostly be weekends....not too much gear
Both models have 2 bunks, which is fine. We like the 26rs, but really enjoy the extra room you get with side slideout.
At this point, I am really leaning towards the 25RSS since it is a few hundred pounds lighter, both dry and hitch weight.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Hello and Welcome!

We towed an 05 28BHS with an 04 Suburban (5.3 / 3.73) for 2 years. It did fine, but was RIGHT at the edge of being overloaded. We were within 50 to 100 pounds of exceeding the rear axle and/or gross vehicle weight rating.

We stayed relatively close to home and in the flats, but I always felt like I was sending the Burb to an early grave. I typically ran in 3rd gear and got 8 to 9 MPG while towing at 60 to 65 MPH. The Burb could not maintain highway speed in 4th gear and would shift a good bit.

I really didn't want a smaller trailer. The 28BHS floor plan worked great for us. I always wished I had more tow vehicle.

When we finally decided to get a 5th wheel, we had to get the truck first. I did tow the Outback several times with my current truck. I could not believe the difference. Sure, a 1 ton dually is Overkill for this trailer, but I felt so much "Less Stressed" upon arrival at the campgrounds. My wife says she noticed a big difference - she said I wasn't so 'up tight' like I was after towing with the Burb.

I will always recommend choosing a trailer that will not exceed any of the Tow Vehicle ratings when fully loaded with your stuff. GVWR and Rear Axle ratings always seem to be deal breaker on ½ tons - long before 'Max Tow' or "Gross combined".

Load your family in the Yukon with all the stuff you would have up front with you, fill the tank, the weigh it at a CAT scale.. It is cheap, easy, and does not take long. With this info, you will know exactly how much more you can 'Carry" in tongue weight before exceeding any ratings.

Then you have to decide where you thing your 'comfort level' will be. How and where you use the combo will also factor in. I have run 'Right at the edge 'of being over loaded and also at 'way under'. Being 'right at the edge' is not a lot of fun.

I have no idea what a 25RSS REALLY weighs. The difference between the 2 may not really be enough to notice any difference when towing.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Since our 2004 BHS was new, we have towed her with our soon to be retired, 1996 1/2 ton Suburban. We live in the relatively flatlands of Northern Illinois and have ventured down to the Smokey Mountains. Did the Suburban get us there, sure. Did we break and land speed records, absolutely not. The Suburban is bone stock with 118,000 miles on her and she is still running strong. As stated above in Humptys post, we always tow in 3rd gear with an average of 8 or 9 MPGs. Is it the best setup for our Outback? Probably not, but it has done a fine job. We love our 28 BHS and with them taking this mid-sized BHS model out of the line up, we will probably be keeping it for a while.

Are units being sold by a dealer or a private party?


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

To keep my answer short, I'd get the 25rss with your 1/2 ton Yukon XL.


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

I have an '07 Yukon XL 1/2 ton with 4.10 axle ratio (which gives you an extra 1000 pound towing capacity) and used it to tow our '07 25RSS. We loved both of these units, but the Yukon XL really struggled going up long hills (with tranny temps exceeding 230 degrees occasionally...Yikes!). Going down hill, you'll really need to use lower gears or else you'll wear out your brakes quickly. In between, we had a Hensley-Arrow hitch, and we didn't experience any sway.

Loaded up, we were at 6500 lbs (Yukon XL) plus another 6500 lbs (25RSS).

Hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## aggiecampers (Dec 14, 2007)

Made the deal on the 25RSS today.......should be able to take possession on Tuesday. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

You're gonna have a ball!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

aggiecampers said:


> Made the deal on the 25RSS today.......should be able to take possession on Tuesday. Thanks for the advice!


Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

A fine choice. Good luck with the delivery. Make sure to take one of the PDI checklists with you.


----------

